# 8 - 2 week old orphan puppies



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

This evening while at dinner Dennis and I learned of 8 - 2 week old orphan puppies. We just weaned Tara's 10 puppies off her so we knew she still has plenty of milk. We offered to take the 8 puppies and put them on Tara hoping she would accept them. At 12am we got in the car and drove 2 hours into VA and picked up the babies. On the way back we were both worried that Tara might reject them, but we were hopeful. We just now got home (4:30am) and put them on Tara, I'm extremely happy to say she didn't even hesitate!!! She accepted them righ away and is now feeding them and cleaning them up.  :thumbup: :thumbup:

You are awesome Tara!!! :wub:


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

What a great momma you have there going from 10 to 8 without even thinking about it! Congrats on saving those little ones! They will truely know happiness bc they were saved!


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

How wonderful. What kind of pups are they? I would LOVE to see photos, but you can sleep a bit first


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow, way to go Tara! And also to you, for traveling out of your way to help the puppers! Can we see some pictures please?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Aw, how sweet! What a good girl! Pictures please! Are these GSD babies?


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

What a great girl you have. And of course you and hubby are angels for taking these pups in.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice to see a story with a happy ending. God bless Tara for mothering those little babies.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a great story! You've got such a good dog, and your husband must be a pretty good guy too


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

That's so awesome. What a good mother Tara is and you guys are pretty great yourselves for offering to help these puppies! Yes, I agree pics please.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

This story was a great way to start my Friday

What a great mama Tara is!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

You guys are awesome and so is Tara!! And like everyone else- I am anxiously awaiting pics!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Thank you everyone. Puppies are pretty happy this morning.  I'm amazed at how well Tara has taken to them, she was SO DONE with her 10 :rofl:

For those who asked, they are GSD puppies. I will take pictures soon.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Great job. You, your husband, and Tara are awesome. Pictures please! :thumbup:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

This is amazing to me!!! What a good girl. All of you are awesome!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Here they are, fat and happy.  (four Blanket Black and Tans and 4 Sables).


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What are you going to do with all those puppies?? What happened to the mom? They certainly do look fat and happy! Happy Mother's Day to you and Tara!!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Puppy pictures! OMG I want to hug them all! :wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Awwww, they are so adorable!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We don't know what happened to the mother yet.  Once the puppies are weaned off Tara, they will go back to their breeder.


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

another reason I couldn't be a breeder...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG-look at all of them? Thank goodness they were given a 2nd chance at life. You would NEVER be able to tell these were not hers & she just met them-amazing!

I bet Tara passes wonderful qualities to her offspring


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

EEK!! They are so cute!! I love them!! And is it just me or does Tara look like "Oh Jeez, I thought this was done!"


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Courtney said:


> I bet Tara passes wonderful qualities to her offspring


She sure does! You only have to meet my Cisco.  :wub:


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

*Squeeeeeeee!!!!*

I'm really busy today, but had to pop online to see if there were pictures. So glad I did!


----------

